# Body wash bottles ?? Where to buy?



## Ccumato (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm looking for 16oz plastic bottles with the normal push to open caps. I have found a couples places. But they are around $0.80 each with shipping. Anyone know of better places that might be hidden?

Chris


----------



## Genny (Dec 20, 2012)

Have you checked SKS or ContainerAndPackaging?


----------



## Ccumato (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes.  If I find a good price the shipping is insane.


----------



## Genny (Dec 20, 2012)

How many are you looking to buy at one time?


----------

